# very small ears?



## thunder bolt (Nov 19, 2013)

My german shepherd pup is almost 3 months. he has very small ears and i was wondering if these ears will grow before getting erect? Will the ears be erect and still be small ? or will go up or no?

Confused so i need answers from someone with personal experience.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Pictures would help


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

If you are asking about your puppy that looks more Rottweiler than GSD, the ears will probably never go up because the dog carries more Rottie traits than GSD traits.


----------

